# Who would win



## heckler7 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bears 85 defense or Heavy Iron


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## the_predator (Sep 10, 2014)

Da Bears!


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 10, 2014)

Now wouldn't you let her win?


----------



## psychowhite (Sep 10, 2014)

The god heavyiron of course

www.levram.us


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 10, 2014)

Okay da bears without Ditka against Heavy Iron


----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> Okay da bears without Ditka against Heavy Iron




... if HeavyIron had a twin brother, they couldn't defeat Big Mike Ditka..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 11, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> Bears 85 defense or Heavy Iron



slurp.......


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 11, 2014)

reddog your no fun whats wrong? are you on a cut cycle?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 11, 2014)

menstrual..........


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 11, 2014)

Fuckin Ditka was bad ass man, Iron Mike definitely defines him.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 11, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Fuckin Ditka was bad ass man, Iron Mike definitely defines him.


grew up in an Eagles house, but parents always had a Bears game on I'll never forget that TD run by refrigerator Perry. Also Remember how much we loved Buddy Ryan. When my parents came to visit me in AZ we had to stop at his restaurant.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 11, 2014)

http://youtu.be/8BZGy1XfYPU


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 11, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> grew up in an Eagles house, but parents always had a Bears game on I'll never forget that TD run by refrigerator Perry. Also Remember how much we loved Buddy Ryan. When my parents came to visit me in AZ we had to stop at his restaurant.



The bitch in philly was when Ryan was the eagles coach no one could score more than ten on us but we couldn't score more than seven a game. I never seen a coach sit on a 3 point lead for the whole second half as much as Ryan did.........


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 11, 2014)

Both Chicago and Philly are washed up...    go Jacksonville.  LOL


----------



## s2h (Sep 11, 2014)

Heavy would OD on IMR Cialis and AMA Test cyp and cawk slap his way thru the 85 Bears...unless he stopped at the Frig to long


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 11, 2014)

Philly is the Gold standard of the league, just ask Lurie, lol...........


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 11, 2014)

As in, we are no longer on the gold standard?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 11, 2014)

wait....what?..........


----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> Philly is the Gold standard of the league, just ask Lurie, lol...........




....REDDOG not all IM members understand sarcasm, the fact that lurie bought the Eagles for less than $200,000,000 & now is worth more than a billion, is lost on most members...  i think prince should hire Azza to teach some members that we joke around here, use sarcasm & irony for entertainment..   i hated ' fatboy' aka  Andy Reid, so happy to have Chip...    K.C. Chiefs will find out soon....


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 11, 2014)

^  Now those are Eagles I can get behind...


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 11, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> grew up in an Eagles house, but parents always had a Bears game on I'll never forget that TD run by refrigerator Perry. Also Remember how much we loved Buddy Ryan. When my parents came to visit me in AZ we had to stop at his restaurant.



Always been Bears fans in my family which is probably why we're all half crazy now lol. That frig run was classic bro and will never be forgotten, you could feel the ground shake as he ran it in. Buddy Ryan was definitely a hero too then -- I can remember defensive players hoisting him up and carrying him around on their shoulders on many occasions during that season. Those were awesome times for Bears fans.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 11, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to charley again........


----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2014)

.. i've always been a BEARS fan[Eagles first], yea i live in philly, but have always liked the Bears style, a tough old school team...   one of my favs..
...least fav team...  cowboys & jerry jones


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 11, 2014)

Those guys would KILL me. LOL


----------



## Linuxian (Sep 11, 2014)

[ QUOTE=IronAddict;3305402]Now wouldn't you let her win?






[/QUOTE]
 She won already.  We all know it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maniclion (Sep 11, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> grew up in an Eagles house, but parents always had a Bears game on I'll never forget that TD run by refrigerator Perry. Also Remember how much we loved Buddy Ryan. When my parents came to visit me in AZ we had to stop at his restaurant.


I remember that and I was 7 years old at the time, but Payton is always the person I remember most from that era...

Singletary, Wilson and Marshall on 46 blitz not a chance in hell for anyone to survive....


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 11, 2014)

I love football talk, just not as big a fan as I once was... just one of oldest teams in the NFL, the Bears, formerly the Decatur Staleys and there once were cardinals in Chicago


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 11, 2014)

How 'bout those Steagels!


----------



## Robert Parrish (Sep 11, 2014)

The Bears "prevent" defenses that year were all-out blitzes.  Never saw anything like it.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone watch the Lions vs giants that was an amazing game


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 11, 2014)

HI only stops at the fridge for a cold beer


----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> How 'bout those Steagels!




..
World War II was a devastating time in American history, and the  drain  of manpower had similarly dire consequences for professional   sports. The fact that professional sports even survived the war is a   testament to the gutsiness of the well-off owners of sports teams and   the &#147;luck&#148; of those not able to serve for one reason or another.
 The National Football League was not a very established  professional  league as World War II hit, but it survived by some deft  moves by many  owners. One of those moves was the combining of the  Pittsburgh  Steelers and Philadelphia Eagles into the &#147;Steagles&#148; since  neither team, especially the Steelers, would have been able to field a  full complement of players.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 11, 2014)

Awesome post post Charley. Reps coming


----------

